# UFC Veteran Falcao Suffers Heart Attack, Currently Stable in ICU



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Wednesday, November 23, 2011

Maiquel Falcao's career is on freeze after a heart attack on Sunday. | Photo: Gleidson Venga

UFC veteran and recent Bellator middleweight signing Maiquel Falcao suffered a heart attack this past Sunday, while relaxing in his home in Rio Grande do Sul, Brazil. Falcao's manager, Marcelo Brigadeiro, confirmed the news to Sherdog.com on Tuesday. 

Brigadeiro said his client has been hospitalized at Holy House of Mercy's intensive care unit in Pelotas since Sunday. Falcao is presently awaiting cardiac catheterization and an angiogram for further diagnosis. 

“His wife told me he suddenly suffered from a huge pain in the chest, and when they got into the hospital the doctors concluded he had a myocardial infarction,” Brigadeiro explained. “The procedure is expected to happen late this Wednesday. If Falcao didn't go to the hospital as fast as he did, he would have died.” 

According to Brigadeiro, the 30-year-old Falcao has never suffered from any health issues, but did note that there is a history of cerebral ischemia in the fighter's family. The manager is worried, but optimistic about his client's career. 

“He is lucid, talking clearly, and recovering well”, he said. “The doctors gave him a good prognosis, but we need to see how he reacts after the surgery. His career is in check, for sure, but at this first moment, we're just focused on getting him healthy. After that, we will think about the rest of his career.” 

Falcao, owner of a 28-4 (1 NC) MMA mark, won his UFC debut against Gerald Harris in November 2010 by unanimous decision, but was released this past May due to legal issues arising from a 2002 assault charge in Brazil. The heavy-hitting middleweight knocked out Douglas del Rio in the first round on Oct. 8, and was officially announced as a Bellator contractee a week later by promotional CEO Bjorn Rebney.

http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/UF...rs-Heart-Attack-Currently-Stable-in-ICU-37445


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Gerard Harris getting cut because he lost to this guy is the single most disgraceful thing the UFC has done over the past few years.

The fact that the guy he fought is now basically been conclusively outed has a drug abuser should cause the UFC to issue a formal apology and expunge the loss from Harris's record.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

John8204 said:


> Gerard Harris getting cut because he lost to this guy is the single most disgraceful thing the UFC has done over the past few years.
> 
> The fact that the guy he fought is now basically been conclusively outed has a *drug abuser* should cause the UFC to issue a formal apology and expunge the loss from Harris's record.


Did I miss something


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Don't really like this guy's personality, but I would never wish harm on someone who fights for a living. Wish him a speedy recovery.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Hawndo said:


> Did I miss something


This guy has a long history of being dirty, he was arrested for beating a woman, he cheats in fights, he ignores the officials, and now based on the fact that he's 30 and he had a heart attack he's likely a juicer, a coke abuser or both.

Normally you can give a guy a benefit of the doubt, and with a number of fighters I do.

This man is a poster boy for everything this sport isn't supposed to be. I don't root for anyone to die, but what he's done and how he's behaved has given ammunition to every MMA critic around the world.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm not denying he's an asshole, that speaks for itself, but the conclusive evidence about being a drug abuser I don't get. Maybe it was down to drugs, it probably is it's the only way anyone I know young has had one but I don't see the conclusive evidence, I just see some asshole who had a heart attack just now.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

John8204 said:


> and now based on the fact that he's 30 and he had a heart attack he's likely a juicer, a coke abuser or both.
> 
> Normally you can give a guy a benefit of the doubt, and with a number of fighters I do.


that is far from conclusive.

I'd say the history of heart condition in his family is conclusive.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Get well soon Falcao - he's such an exciting fighter!

*Moved to Bellator*


----------



## browncow (Jun 14, 2008)

John8204 said:


> based on the fact that he's 30 and he had a heart attack he's likely a juicer, a coke abuser or both.
> 
> Normally you can give a guy a benefit of the doubt,


"Likely", my ass. You ain't his doctor, so give it a rest. Unless you got some first-hand knowledge on his situation... then ya gotta dish.

Just cuz he comes off as a total douche don't make him the be-all-end-all of every negative stereotype you wish him to be.

For all we know, there's more to the overall health/genetics side than we caught from this article alone. That's why you see a doctor when your ill... and not a bookie.

Speculation is what leads to rumours, which lead to THIS-guy-and-THAT-guy-took-PEDs... so-that-OTHER-guy-mighta/musta/definitely-did... blah-blah-blah...:bored03:

Falcao's no class-act, but he don't deserve this kinda crap from those who don't know him while he's in a life-or-death situation. I'm sure his family's worried sick about him right now. Just like your family or mine would be if such a fate were to befall one of us.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Veteran?


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

MRBRESK said:


> that is far from conclusive.
> 
> I'd say the history of heart condition in his family is conclusive.


Other way around, saying "oh I had heart problems that run in my family" is far from conclusive, having the most common serious sign of steroid abuse is.



browncow said:


> "Likely", my ass. You ain't his doctor, so give it a rest. Unless you got some first-hand knowledge on his situation... then ya gotta dish.
> 
> Just cuz he comes off as a total douche don't make him the be-all-end-all of every negative stereotype you wish him to be.
> 
> ...


He beat a woman, call me old fashioned but when you lower yourself to that point you don't get the benefit of the doubt for anything. And if see a guy in the street holding a bag of money wearing a ski mask and rthe bank down the street has just been robbed, 
I don't conclusive evidence, 
I don't need to have seen it

But maybe you guys are right, maybe this lowlife that abuses women does deserve the benefit of the doubt. You can give ti to him, but I won't.


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

John8204 said:


> This guy has a long history of being dirty, he was arrested for beating a woman, he cheats in fights, he ignores the officials, *and now based on the fact that he's 30 and he had a heart attack he's likely a juicer, a coke abuser or both.*
> 
> Normally you can give a guy a benefit of the doubt, and with a number of fighters I do.
> 
> This man is a poster boy for everything this sport isn't supposed to be. I don't root for anyone to die, but what he's done and how he's behaved has given ammunition to every MMA critic around the world.


Back this statement up with facts or put a zipper on that mouthpiece of yours. Speculation and lies have no home on this forum.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Scarecrow said:


> Back this statement up with facts or put a zipper on that mouthpiece of yours. Speculation and lies have no home on this forum.


Well we can't have an autopsy on him due him being y'know alive. But maybe your right, maybe it wasn't drugs that caused his heart attack. I mean when has an athlete ever died of a heart attack 

Matthew Dear (teenager)
Len Bias (22)
Steve Bechler (23)
Jesse Marunde (27)
Art Barr (28)
Larry Gordon (28)
Lance Cade (29)
Trent Acid (29)
Rick McGraw (30)
David Croudip (30)
Andreas Munzer (31)
Buzz Sawyer (32)
Test (Andrew Martin) (33)
Eddie Gilbert (33)
Dave Waymer (33)
Mohammed "Momo" Benaziza (33)
BJ Johns (34)
Jerry Tuite (35)
Eddie Fatu (36)
Eddie Guerrero (38)
Davey Boy Smith (39)
Rick Rude (40)
Ken Caminiti (41)
Lyle Alzado (43)
Bam Bam Bigelow (45)
Hercules Hernandez (47)

But I'm sure the guy that has gone into three documented and well publicized documented instances of rage was completely sober.

Just cause something walks like a duck and talks like a duck if it say's it's a pigeon we take it's word for it.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Properly dislike the guy, but wouldn't wish that on him. But I do agree with John that an athletic seemingly fit THIRTY year old having a heart attack is more than likely down to substance abuse.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Unfortunately, I don't dabble in 'likely'. I've had two friends, both athletic, pass from heart attacks at the age of 22 and 24 respectively, and neither came down to drug use. While I'd say it's certainly fair of John to speculate about steroids and so forth, it can only be deemed as just that... speculation. 

Hope he recovers. As much as I think he's an arse myself, I'd not wish this upon him. I'd not mind seeing him take a butt kicking mind you, lol.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

UFC veteran? Hardly.

Wouldn't wish this upon any one.


----------

